# Combined truck/trailer?



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone at my stable, I'm not sure who, has a horse trailer that is a single unit with the truck. It looks sort of like the type of RV in the image below, except that the entire back half is a two-horse trailer, and it's MUCH older.
I can't find any pictures of them on google, but I'm sure I don't know the right terms to search for. Does anyone still make these?


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Look for "horse van" thats what they are called. They arent very popular here but I have heard in other countries they are. I've only every used one and it was years ago but I remember it being very nice. There was one for sale locally here a few weeks ago and I know it didn't last long on the market!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! That's exactly what I'm looking for!

Just wanted to find out more about them. I'm seriously concerned about the ability to "fit" a truck in my apartment complex's small, crowded parking spaces. So wanted to see if this might be a viable option, where I just leave the whole thing at the stable.


----------

